# Budget gaming machine ~Rs 30000



## rowsap1 (Mar 25, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:Gaming

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:Rs.35000

4. Planning to overclock? 
A:No
5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:Any
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:500GB/1TB(if budget allows)

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:22Inch HD
8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:6

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A:No, i will build my first one
10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:Next Week

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:Yes

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:No
13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:Kolkata
14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:I want a AMD based machine, prefferable AMD Phenom X6, 1 Gb GPU

----------------------------------------------------------
My Current System:
 P3 667 MHZ

        128MB SDRAM
        14" CRT


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 25, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II X4 955BE|6300
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4100
*RAM*
|Corsair Value 2X2GB DDR3 1333MHz|2200
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD5770 1GB|7200
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2100
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|BenQ G2220HD|7300
*Mouse*
|Logitech Mouse|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Keyboard|400
*UPS*
|APC 650VA|2600
|
*Total*
|36600
I haven't included speakers. 
Phenom II X4 would be good enough. An X6 1055T will cost you 8k, which would overshoot your budget by a lot.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 25, 2011)

*I would suggest,*


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II X4 955BE|6300
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|Corsair Value 2X2GB DDR3 1333MHz|2200
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2100
*Case*
|Bijli|1000
*Monitor*
|BenQ G2220HD|7300
*KB+Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|APC 650VA|2600
*Total*
||28600
Add GPU like 6850 - 9.5K after saving up some bucks, a month later


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 25, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> *I would suggest,*
> 
> 
> *Component*
> ...



Yep, that is a good option.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 25, 2011)

The rest is upto u *rowsap1*


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2011)

AMD Phenom II X6 1050T @ 7.8k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4k
corsair/kingston 2gb ddr3 1333mhz @ 1.1k
Corsair vx 450W @ 3.5k
WD 500gb cavier blue @ 1.7k
BenQ G2220HD @ 7.2k
LG DVD R/RW @ .8k
Zebronics bijli cabby @ 1k
Logitech MK100 @ .5k
numeric 800va ups  @ 2.7k(not sure about the price of this one)

30k upto now
so you better save a bit for a good graphics card
or you can go for the rig mentioned above mine


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 25, 2011)

Since the OP's purpose is gaming, *1055T < 955BE *


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2011)

OC it a bit and its good too go
and there's not much difference in performance
X6 will rather add future proof value to it
and......he mentioned in his template ....point no. 14


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 25, 2011)

Wen OCed to same clockspeeds, say 4Ghz, 955BE>1055T
Also, It's a little harder to maintain a stable over-clock on the 1055T if you want it to match say the overclocked speeds of the 955 BE because it just gets to hot(correct me if i'm wrong...).


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2011)

actually the stock cooler coming with X6 are better
on the other hand 955 BE had issues with its cooler


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 25, 2011)

*@Piyush* and *Mailme.Manju*  Read point 4. on the template...no OC plans.

*@Piyush*   He's gonna be gaming, so 955BE~1055T in terms of usage and performance in general.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2011)

hmmm....then its upto him whether he want to go for X6 or X4


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 25, 2011)

Piyush said:


> hmmm....then its upto him whether he want to go for X6 or X4



Yep. It's all personal. 

_*P.S.* Why are you browsing in Invisible Mode???_


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 25, 2011)

No OC plans.... but wen OP has better knowledge of it, he'll surely b eager to do it....


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 25, 2011)

May be after two years or so..


----------



## Cilus (Mar 25, 2011)

My vote is also for 1055T because overclocking is very easy on even the non-Be processors. After couple of months of used OP can easily go for Oceing.
And all the X6 processors from AMD are having better cooling management than their X4 processors...1090T runs cooler than X4 965.
And even for gaming, most of the new games released are well optimized for multiple cores...Crysis 2 can use upto 8 threads.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 25, 2011)

Then whats the final config????


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 25, 2011)

OP havnt responded yet!!


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II X6 1055T|7300
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|Corsair Value 2X2GB DDR3 1333MHz|2200
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2100
*Case*
|Bijli|1000
*Monitor*
|BenQ G2220HD|7300
*KB+Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|APC 650VA|2600
*Total*
||29600
Add GPU like 6850 - 9.5K after saving up some bucks, a month later


----------



## rowsap1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank You every one for your prompt reply! I am really apologetic for such a prolonged absence. 

I was thinking of ordering a Dell M501R from the company website, then i came to know of the Sales tax that you have to go and pay for any imports, to the government. Not that i have any problems in paying the tax but going and  searching for the office and then paying is a problem. Why dont dell come up with some kind of understanding with the state governments so that they pay the taxes for us?

I am really thankful to everyone. I think i will buy a GPU some months later. I will go with the last configuration that was suggested.

Two more questions. 
1) Where do i buy the hardware from? Supreme , Vedant,..? Where do i get the best warranty on goods or service in case any thing goes wrong? Any suggestions?
2) I want to sell my current system. Any body knows where i can do that?

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Pentium 3 667 MHZ
128 MB RAM
HP CD Writer
LG DVD Writer X 2
USB 2.0 Ports

11 Years on still working like a dream


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 1, 2011)

1. I think vedant is a good shop. Get all from there. Else check which shop gives at cheaper price, get it from there.
2. Sale your old stuffs in the Bazaar section of forum.


----------



## Devil Hunter 47 (Apr 1, 2011)

Well Crysis 2 uses upto 8 threads but do you think OP can play crysis maxed out @1920*1080 with maxed out settings.Its rather impossible.Without Anti Aliasing at hardcore detail setting @ 1080p 5770 is only able to give 19-25 FPS which is rather unplayable.Better suggest a Phenom X4 CPU with an AMD Radeon 6xxx GPU instead of X6 with 5770 since 5770 is unplayable @1080p Hardcore Details in Crysis 2


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 1, 2011)

Devil Hunter 47 said:


> Well Crysis 2 uses upto 8 threads but do you think OP can play crysis maxed out @1920*1080 with maxed out settings.Its rather impossible.Without Anti Aliasing at hardcore detail setting @ 1080p 5770 is only able to give 19-25 FPS which is rather unplayable.Better suggest a Phenom X4 CPU with an AMD Radeon 6xxx GPU instead of X6 with 5770 since 5770 is unplayable @1080p Hardcore Details in Crysis 2



True but OP is not getting GPU for now....


----------



## Devil Hunter 47 (Apr 1, 2011)

Oops I didnt read that
Hope OP will have adequate money for a 6850 or higher in the future.


----------

